# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  तनाव : समस्या और समाधान

## shriram

तनाव : समस्या और समाधान 



 तनाव : समस्या और समाधान

तनाव क्या है?


 तेज़ी से बदलते माहौल में हमारे शरीर और मन पर जो असर पड़ता है, उसे तनाव कहते है। 
तनाव दो तरह का होता है। पहला – अच्छा तनाव और 
दूसरा – बुरा तनाव। 
जहां अच्छे तनाव की वजह से आप अपनी नौकरी में प्रमोशन पाते है, 
वहीं बुरे तनाव में आप किसी से गुस्से में बहस कर लेते है।


 परिवार, पैसा, काम और स्कूल - ये तनाव के सामान्य कारण है।
 ज्यादा तनाव आपकी सेहत के लिए नुकसानदायक होता है 
और इसकी वजह से आपके परिवार और दोस्तों से संबंध भी बिगड़ सकते है।
 कई बार जब लोग लगातार तनाव भरी परिस्थितियों से गुज़रते है,
 तो उनका गुस्से पर नियंत्रण नहीं रहता।

----------


## shriram

तनाव : समस्या और समाधान 



तनाव के लक्षण क्या हैं?

    डॉक्टर से नियमित चेकअप कराएं। नीचे दिए लक्षण किसी और कारण से भी हो सकते है। खराब स्वास्थ्य भी आपके तनाव को बढ़ा सकता है।
    सिरदर्द व पीठदर्द
    नींद न अना
     गुस्सा और हताश होना
    किसी एक चीज़ पर ध्यान न लगा पाना
    रोना
    दूसरों को नज़रअंदाज़ करना
    पेट खराब होना या अल्सर होना
    रैशेज़ (लाल चकते होना)
     हायब्लडप्रेशर, हृदयरोग, स्ट्रोक

----------


## shriram

तनाव : समस्या और समाधान 
 तनाव से कैसे निपटें?

    नियमित रूप से 20 से 30 मिनट शारीरिक व्यायाम (चलना, दौड़ना या उठना बैठना) करें। 
इससे आपके दिमाग को सोचने का वक्त मिलेगा। 
अगर आप तनाव भरे माहौल में काम करते है, तो दोपहर का खाना खाने के बाद या चाय के दौरान थोड़ा टहलें।

 मेडिटेशन कीजिए (ध्यान लगाइए) राहत भरा संगीत सुनिए। 
10-20 मिनट तक आंखें बंद करके शांति का अनुभव कीजिए। 
गहरी सांस लीजिए। दिमाग को शांत करें, और तनाव भरी बातें दिमाग से निकाल दें। 

अख़बार पढ़िए या किसी से बात कीजिए। 
अपनी भावनाओं को कागज़ पर लिखने से, 
या किसी से बात करने पर आप ये जान पाएंगे कि आपके तनाव के कारण क्या है।
    ‘ना’ कहना सीखें। जो ज़िम्मेदारियां और चीजें आप संभाल ना पाएं, उन्हें ना लें।

----------


## shriram

तनाव कम करना है तो छोड़ दें ये बुरी आदतें


देर तक सोना तनाव की शुरुआत आपकी सुबह से ही हो सकती है 
अगर आप रोज देर से सोकर उठते हैं।
 डॉक्टर भी मानते हैं कि देर से उठने वाले लोगों का मेटाबॉलिज्म ठीक नहीं रहता है 
जिससे उन्हें थकान, तनाव और उदासीनता अधिक सताती है।
 शोधों में भी यह माना गया है कि देर से उठने वाले लोग अक्सर सुबह का नाश्ता छोड़ते हैं 
जिससे उनका बॉडी साइकिल गड़बड़ होता है और वे जल्द तनावग्रस्त होते हैं।


घंटों टीवी देखना आपको तनाव और अवसाद की स्थिति तक पहुंचाने के लिए काफी है। 
बजाय घंटों तक टीवी देखने के आप अपना समय परिवार के साथ बिताएंगे या सैर करेंगे तो तनाव से कोसों दूर रहेंगे।


धूम्रपान आपका तनाव बढ़ाती है। धूम्रपान से धड़कन तेज हो जाती है जिससे तनाव बढ़ता है।


जरूरत से ज्यादा काम -
ऑफिस में काम का दबाव तो हर किसी की जिंदगी में होता है 
लेकिन जो लोग काम और परिवार में काम का संतुलन नहीं बैठा पाते 
और रुटीन में काम के अलावा कुछ नया नहीं कर पाते हैं, 
उन्हें तनाव और अवसाद होना तो वाजिब ही है। 
ऑफिस के काम के अलावा भी बहुत कुछ है, 
अपने शगल को मरने न दें।


गलत खानपान जुड़ी ये आदतें तनाव बढ़ाने और आपको कई रोगों का शिकार बनाने के लिए काफी हैं।

----------


## shriram

तनाव की समस्या, समाधान क्या है

    तनाव के कारण शरीर असंतुलित हो जाता है, जिसके कारण बदहजमी और पेट दर्द की समस्या उत्पन्न हो जाती है।

 मानसिक तनाव के कारण चेहरे की मांसपेशियों पर अनावश्यक दबाव पड़ता है, जिसके कारण त्वचा में झुर्रियों की समस्या उत्पन्न हो जाती है।

तनाव रक्तचाप को बढ़ाता है जो हृदय रोग का कारण बनता है।

तनावग्रस्त होने पर व्यक्ति को नींद न आने की समस्या हो जाती है, जो उसके स्वास्थ्य को हानि पहुंचाती है।

तनाव सिरदर्द की समस्या को उत्पन्न करता है।

तनाव व्यक्ति की भूख को समाप्त कर देता है, जिसके कारण व्यक्ति का स्वास्थ्य बिगड़ने लगता है।

तनाव मुंहासों की समस्या को उत्पन्न करने में भूमिका निभाता है।

अत्यधिक तनाव आयु को कम करता है।

----------


## shriram

तनाव कम करने के उपाय


 1-सूर्योदय से पहले उठें, घूमने जाएँ, हल्का व्यायाम या योग करें।अगर आप रोज कम से कम 30 मिनट भी योग करें तो आप काफी हद तक तनाव पर काबू पा सकते हैं। इससे आप शारीरिक तौर तो फिट रहेंगे ही साथ ही आपको मानसिक शांति भी मिलेगी।

2-प्रातःकाल व सोते समय 15 मिनट ईश्वर का ध्यान करें।

३-अपने अंदर छुपी रूचि को विकसित करने का प्रयास करें और हमेशा सकारात्मक चिंतन करें क्योकि  नकारात्मक सोच से ऊर्जा नष्ट होती है।

4-उत्साह एवं आत्मविश्वास के साथ काम करें। व्यवस्थित दिनचर्या की आदत डालें।

५-तनाव पर काबू पाने के लिए किताबें पढ़ना भी एक अच्छा उपाय है। आप अपनी पसंदीदा किताबें पढ़ें जिससे काफी हद तक आपका तनाव कम होगा।

६- कभी भी किसी विषय पर अत्यधिक गंभीर न हों।

7- नींद न आना या फिर कम सोना भी तनाव का महत्वपूर्ण कारण है, इसलिए भरपूर नींद लें, नींद न आती हो तो सोने से पूर्व अच्छी पुस्तक का अध्ययन करें।

 ८-नियमित सैर व एक्सरसाइज की आदत डालें।

 ९-आदतों में बदलाव लाने का प्रयास करें, कभी-कभी हमारी गलत आदतें और स्वयं हमारा व्यवहार भी हमें तनावग्रस्त करता है।

१०-स्वयं को काम में व्यस्त रखें। व्यर्थ बातों को सोचकर तनावग्रस्त न हों।

११-प्रात: जल्दी उठकर ताजी हवा में सांस लें।

१२- तनाव कम करने के लिए पूरी नींद लेना बेहद जरूरी होता है। रोजाना कम से कम 7 घंटे की नींद जरूर पूरी करें।

----------


## shriram

टेंशन मुक्ति की अचूक तरकीब

इन दिनों भाग-दौड़ की जिंदगी में अमूमन लोग कुछ हद तक टेंशन (तनाव) में रहते है।
 तनाव पैदा होने की कई वजह हो सकती है, 
जैसे किसी तरह का टकराव,
 बढ़ती प्रतिस्पर्धा काम करने की समय सीमा 
धन कमाने की होड़
 दुख, नाउम्मीद आदि। 
ऐसे समय में आप खुद को पहचानिए 
और अपनी क्षमता के अनुसार काम में लचीला रूख अपनाइए 
ताकि आप लगातार उत्साहित होते रहे। 
बहरहाल टेंशन से निजात पाने के लिए सहज तरकीब के जरिये 
आपको इससे मिलेगी मुक्ति और मानसिक शांति।

    1-सकारात्मक सोच : 
आप नकारात्मकता को उत्सर्ग कर सकारात्मक सोच रखें। 
यह सोच हमेशा हमें मन मस्तिष्क के अंदर-बाहर किसी भी बात से परेशान होने नहीं देती 
और दिशा निर्देश दे कर शांति स्तर पर पहुंचती है जबकि नकारात्मक सोच हमारी जिन्दगी को दिग्भ्रमित कर देती है। 


2- प्राणायाम या व्यायाम : 
मन-मस्तिष्क को तरोताजा रखने के लिए प्राणायाम या व्यायाम एक बेहद उपयोगी साधन है।
 इसके यमित अभ्यास करने से कांतिमय तो होते ही है। 
साथ ही हम हल्का फुल्का महसूस करते है और
 अंदर मौजूद ऊर्जा का सदुपयोग कर पाते हैं
 तथा मानसिक तनाव रहित हो जाते हैं। 


 ३- प्रसन्नता : 
हर दर्द की दवा है प्रसन्नता। 
टेंशन मुक्ति के लिए हास-परिहास को जिंदगी में शामिल कर प्रसन्नचित रहिए। 
यह आपके 
क्रोध, 
चिंता, 
खिन्नता, 
निराशा और 
चिड़चिड़ेपन आदि पर मरहम का काम करता है। 


4- दिनचर्या का बदलाव : 
नित्य एक ही काम करने या एक ही जगह ठहरने से मानव स्वभाव बदलाव चाहता है 
तो रुचि के अनुसार दिनचर्या का बदलाव करें। 
इससे अपने बारे में अच्छा महसूस करेंगे और जीवन की एकरसता टूटेगी। 


५-अपने लिए वक्त : 
भाग दोड़ की जिंदगी में अपने लिए वक्त निकाले।
 यह आपका हक है जिसके आधार पर आप तय कर सकते हैं कि आपकी मंजिल क्या है? 
यह आपकी निजी खोज है।
इसे कोई छीन नहीं सकता।

----------


## shriram

६- नयी पहल :
 अक्सर अवसर चूक जाने के पश्चात पछतावे के अलावा और कुछ हाथ नहीं लगता
 इसलिए जो बीत गई सो बात गई, वाला कथन अपनाइए और आगे की सुधि लेते हुए नई पहल करें। 


7- रचनात्मक कार्य : 
खाली समय मूड का सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन माना गया है।
 अत: सदैव दिमाग को रचनात्मक कार्यों में लगा देने से मूड खुशनुमा बना रहता है
 और मानसिक बाधाए दूर हो जाती है। 
अगर आप उपरोक्त टिप्स पर अमल करें तो निश्चय ही जिंदगी की भागम भाग में सबसे सद्भूत तथा टेंशन मुक्त होकर तरोताजा दिखेंगे।


 ८-खुल कर करें मेल : 
मिलाप अक्सर देखने में आता है कि व्यक्ति काम की अधिकता और व्यस्तता के कारण परिवार और मित्रों के साथ के लिये भी वक्त नहीं निकाल पाता।
 होना यह चाहिये कि प्रतिदिन, चाहे आधा घंटा ही सही पर अपने प्रियजनों के लिये वक्त अवश्य निकालना चाहिये।
 अपनों के साथ अपने सुख-दु:ख बांटने से तनाव को काफी हद तक कम किया जा सकता है।


 ९-संगीत में स्नान : 
संगीत को सिर्फ मनोरंजन मानना बहुत बड़ी भूल है। 
संगीत सिर्फ कला ही नहीं
 वह ध्यान, 
चिकित्सा पद्धति और 
आध्यात्मिक साधना सब कुछ एक साथ है। 
प्रतिदिन 20 से 30 मिनट तक कोई अच्चा संगीत अवश्य सुने। 
संगीत ऐसा हो जो आपके दिमाग से विचारों की उथल-पुथल को शांत करके आपको गहरे मौन और ध्यान की गहराइयों में पहुंचा सके।


 10-मेडिटेशन : 
अगर कहा जाए कि संसार की अधिकांश समस्याओं को सिर्फ  ध्यान के बल पर ठीक किया जा सकता है तो इसमें कोई भी अतिशयोक्ति नहीं है।
नियमित ध्यान के अभ्यास से व्यक्ति में इंसानियत और मानवीयता के सद्गुणों का जन्म होता है।
 ध्यान से मानसिक तनाव को दूर करना सबसे अधिक कारगर और अचूक उपाय है।



Posted by Pramendra Pratap Singh

----------


## Loka

श्री राम जी आप शायद इमेज पोस्ट नही कर पा रहे है, अगर आप मुझे टीम व्यूअर या ammyy admin की आईडी दे तो मैं यहाँ से आपकी प्रॉब्लम देख लेता हूँ |

----------


## Loka

आप ब्राउज़र कौनसा इस्तेमाल कर रहे है,

----------


## shriram

आदरनीय गरिमा जी एवं अनीता जी ने इसके लिए जो भी हल बताया था वह मेरे लिए बेकार साबित हुआ .

इस कारण मै इमेज की location पोस्ट कर दे रहा हूँ .

मेरा ब्राउज़र Mozilla Firefox है .

मेरे पास  टीम व्यूअर या ammyy admin की आईडी नही है .

आप अगर कोई सार्थक हल बता सकें तो आपका आभारी रहूँगा .

----------


## shriram

> श्री राम जी आप शायद इमेज पोस्ट नही कर पा रहे है, अगर आप मुझे टीम व्यूअर या ammyy admin की आईडी दे तो मैं यहाँ से आपकी प्रॉब्लम देख लेता हूँ |


आदरनीय गरिमा जी एवं अनीता जी ने इसके लिए जो भी हल बताया था वह मेरे लिए बेकार साबित हुआ .

इस कारण मै इमेज की location पोस्ट कर दे रहा हूँ .

मेरा ब्राउज़र Mozilla Firefox है .

मेरे पास टीम व्यूअर या ammyy admin की आईडी नही है . मै यह भी नही जानता की ये दोनों क्या चीज है .
कृपया एन दोनों के बारे में भी बताने की कृपा करेंगे .

आप अगर कोई सार्थक हल बता सकें तो आपका आभारी रहूँगा .

----------


## Loka

आप गूगल में सर्च करें ammyy admin और डाउनलोड करें 
फिर ओपन करोगे तो उसमे आईडी लिखी होगी, आप इसे ओपन ही रखे और आईडी मुझे दें

----------


## shriram

> आप गूगल में सर्च करें ammyy admin और डाउनलोड करें 
> फिर ओपन करोगे तो उसमे आईडी लिखी होगी, आप इसे ओपन ही रखे और आईडी मुझे दें


प्रति उतर हेतु बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .
आपके सुझाव का पालन करूंगा .

----------

